# Recommendations for chiquinquira Delgado look ?



## butterfly girl (Nov 19, 2011)

Any ideas on what color she is wearing on her cheeks and lips??











  	Thanks!!


----------



## butterfly girl (Mar 7, 2012)

Any one ?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 7, 2012)

I have no idea.


----------

